# [SOLVED]Błąd podczas uaktualniania systemu

## Ormin

Podczas próby uaktualnienia mojego systemu za pomocą emerge -uDN world wystąpił następujący błąd:

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking MesaDemos-7.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3/work

>>> Unpacking MesaLib-7.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3/work/Mesa-7.3 ...

make glxinfo 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../../include -I/usr/X11R6/include -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99 -ffast-math -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -m32 -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DHAVE_ALIAS -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -fno-strict-aliasing -Wl,-O1 glxinfo.c -L../../lib -lGL -lm -o glxinfo

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [glxinfo] Error 1

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line  822:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake glxinfo || die "glxinfo failed";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   glxinfo failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Na domiar złego nie mogę uruchomić X'ów za pomocą startx, polecenie zwraca:

```

xauth: creating new authorityfile /root/.serverauth.15952

xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): no server "X" in PATH

Use the -- option, or maek sure that /usr/bin is in your path  and

that  "X" is a program or  a link to the right type of server

for your display. Possibles server names include:

Xorg          Commont X server for most displays

Xvfb          Virtual frabe buffer

Xnest         X server nested in a window on  another X server

Xephyr        kdrive-base nested X server

giving up.

xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server

xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error.

```

Czytałem gdzieś, że należy przeinstalować xorg, więc zrobiłem tak z moim fluxbox'em, ale nic nie pomogło. Proszę o pomoc.Last edited by Ormin on Sat Sep 19, 2009 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

pokaz co zwraca:

eselect opengl list

emerge -pv xorg-x11

emerge -pv xorg-server

----------

## Ormin

eselect opengl list zwraca:

```

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11

```

A z dwoma pozostałymi poleceniami mam problemy, ponieważ nie jestem w stanie skopiować zwracanych wartości przez te funkcje do pliku. Próbowałem tak: emerge -pv xorg-x11 >> plik ale kopiuje mi tylko nieważny fragment zwracanego tekstu.

W każdym bądź razie polecenia te zwracają mi jakieś listy w których na końcu mam zablokowane pakiety ("blocks B").

Jednak skupił bym się raczej na pierwszym błędzie, ponieważ dopiero po próbie uaktualnienia w całości systemu przestały działać X'y i podejrzewam, że jeśli uda mi się dokończyć proces uaktualnienia to może zadziała WM.

----------

## Belliash

jestes poniekad w bledzie...

dawno temu instalowales system / robiles upgrade?

jak nam nie pokazesz co sie blokuje (nie pokazesz co zwracaja pozostale 2 polecenia) to nikt Ci nie pomoze...

----------

## Ormin

System zainstalowałem chyba z 2-3 tygodnie temu i jeszcze nie robiłem update. Najpierw oczywiście uaktualniłem drzewo portage, a dopiero potem zacząłem uaktualnaić pakiety.Last edited by Ormin on Thu Sep 17, 2009 7:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

a jak wpisales emerge -uDNpv world to nie widziales ze cos sie blokuj?  :Neutral:  omg xD

----------

## Ormin

emerge -pv xorg-x11

```
[uninstall    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug"

[blocks b     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga ("x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6)

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  0 kB

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

Total: 27 packages (18 upgrades, 8 new, 1 reinstall, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.8', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~sys-libs/ss-1.40.8 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8', 'nomerge')

    sys-libs/ss required by ('installed', '/', 'app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by world

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by system

    >=sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.34 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8', 'nomerge')

    sys-libs/com_err required by ('installed', '/', 'app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1', 'nomerge')

    ~sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.8', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

emerge -pv xorg-server

```
[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.3 [1.1.5-r1] USE="hal%* -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.12 [2.1.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.2.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.0 [1.3.0] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.2 [1.1.1] USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.9 [1.4.6.1] USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[uninstall    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug"

[blocks b     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga ("x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

Total: 26 packages (18 upgrades, 8 new, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.8', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~sys-libs/ss-1.40.8 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8', 'nomerge')

    sys-libs/ss required by ('installed', '/', 'app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.34 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1', 'nomerge')

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by world

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by system

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8', 'nomerge')

    sys-libs/com_err required by ('installed', '/', 'app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1', 'nomerge')

    ~sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.8', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Tak swoją drogą to nurtują mnie dwie ostatnie linijki zwróconych wynikach. Próbowałem się tego pozbyć używając eselect news, ale wynik polecenia jest taki: "!!! Error: Can't load module news"

----------

## Belliash

emerge -C xf86-video-vga

emerge -C com_err

emerge -C ss

emerge -C e2fsprogs

emerge -1 e2fsprogs-libs

emerge -1 e2fsprogs

emerge -uDNpv world -> powinno sie juz nie blokowac  :Wink: 

eselect news-ng ?

P.S. Chyba na wieczor staje sie bardziej wyrozumialy.... bo tez bylo nie raz na forum - i poszukac pewnie ciezko ;/

----------

## Ormin

Wykonałem szereg powyższych czynności. Nadal mam ten sam błąd podczas uaktualniania systemu. Startx też nie działa. eselect news-ng już kiedyś próbowałem i również zwraca błąd jak w przypadku eselect news.

```
Chyba na wieczor staje sie bardziej wyrozumialy.... bo tez bylo nie raz na forum - i poszukac pewnie ciezko ;/
```

Zgadza się, ale próbowałem rozwiązywać to tak jak było w innych tematch, ale bez skutecznie.

----------

## Belliash

noo widac czytales nieodpowiednie tematy  :Wink: 

Ten sam czyli jaki? Bo ja ich widze tutaj kilka.... precyzja, precyzja i jeszcze raz precyzja!

----------

## Ormin

Ten który wymieniłem w pierwszym poście. Z startx też z pierwszego posta.

----------

## Belliash

odnosze wrazenie ze nie wiesz w ogole co robisz i o czym piszesz  :Wink:  moze to szczegol, ale ciezko go wyciac  :Twisted Evil: 

Nie uruchomisz teraz Xow... emerge -uDNpv world >> /plik i pokaz zawartosc ;]

ew emerge -uDNpv &>/plik

----------

## Ormin

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ....... ... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 [7.0.1] 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6 [2.6.24-r7] USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2  USE="nls -dynamic (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r3 [1.0.2-r1] USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.41 [0.2.38-r1] USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug -doc -oss% -static-libs%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 [1.2.11-r2] USE="X alsa audio%* esd joystick%* opengl video%* xv -aalib -arts -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss -pulseaudio% -svga -xinerama (-noaudio%) (-nojoystick%) (-novideo%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1 [2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r3] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/iso-codes-3.8 [1.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-4.0_p28 [3.2_p17-r1] USE="net%* nls -afs -bashlogger -examples% -plugins -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-5.03 [4.21-r1] USE="python" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 [1.04.3] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r2  USE="python -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyopenssl-0.9 [0.6] USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r8 [2.0.1-r6] USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1 [2.14.6] USE="fam%* -debug -doc -hardened (-selinux) -xattr%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.24.0 [1.20.0] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15 [0.14] USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.12 [0.8.9] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.1.4 [2.0.6] USE="ipv6 tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source -sql% -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.16 [2.14.10] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1  USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtkstyle qt3support tiff -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -raster -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1  USE="accessibility kde -debug -pch -phonon" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/opera-10.00  USE="gnome (-ia32) -qt-static* -qt3*" LINGUAS="pl* -be -bg -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es_ES -es_LA -et -fi -fr -fr_CA -fy -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -ko -lt -mk -nb -nl -nn -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sr -sv -ta -te -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-6.0_p3 [5.2_p7] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.4 [6.10-r1] USE="acl nls -caps% -gmp% (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 [4.8-r5] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.43 [2.3.41] USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 minimal perl ssl tcpd -debug -kerberos* -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5 [1.20.1-r6] USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.2 [2.13.1.1] USE="crypt nls unicode -loop-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-436 [416] USE="unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 [22.5-r2] USE="X ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9 [0.17-r8] USE="pam" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080819 [1.1.20071028] USE="nls unicode -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9 [0.97-r4] USE="ncurses%* -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.9 [2.0.7] USE="ncurses nls spell unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3-r2 [2.6.30-r1] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples% -test (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.1.3 [1.1.1] USE="-bash-completion -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809 [20070303-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r1 [4.7_p1-r6] USE="X ldap pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos* -libedit -pkcs11% (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static (-chroot%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 [4.1.2] USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.17 [3.6.16] USE="readline%* threadsafe -debug -doc -soundex -tcl" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/hunspell-1.2.8  USE="ncurses nls readline" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5 [1.0.16] USE="nls -doc% -minimal% (-midi%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p7 [4.2.4_p4] USE="ipv6 ssl -caps -debug -openntpd -parse-clocks (-selinux) -vim-syntax% -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-python-20090824 [20090606] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.76 [0.74] USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1 [1.4.14] USE="X opengl svg -cleartype% -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -xcb" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.60 [0.22-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1  USE="crypt python -debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/enchant-1.4.2 [1.3.0] USE="hunspell%* -aspell% -zemberek%" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.23  USE="nls -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pysqlite-2.5.5 [2.3.5] USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.24.2 [1.18.4] USE="X%* -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.16  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.3.0-r2 [0.2.3] USE="pam -debug -doc% -policykit%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.2 [1.4.0] USE="-examples" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4 [1.0.5-r1] USE="hal pam -debug -minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numpy-1.3.0  USE="-lapack -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-zope/zopeinterface-3.5.2 [3.0.1] USE="(-doc%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.0 [2.0.0.44] USE="-tk%" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.66-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.18  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.90  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.24.0 [2.20.0] USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r9  USE="X acpi crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/hal-info-20090414  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -geode -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt (-newport) -nvidia -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tga -tseng -v4l -vermilion -virtualbox (-voodoo) -xgi" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0 [0.9.3] USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.903 [0.2.901] USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.16.5 [10.15.0] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.2.1 [2.1.2-r1] USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.4.1 [1.3.0] USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.1-r1 [6.8.0] USE="-debug (-dri%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.1 [1.2.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1 [2.1.1] USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.0 [0.3.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0 [1.2.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.3 [1.1.5-r1] USE="hal%* -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.12 [2.1.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.2.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.0 [1.3.0] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.2 [1.1.1] USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.9 [1.4.6.1] USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-core-7.2.182 [7.1.123] USE="acl nls -bash-completion -livecd*" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20090220  USE="-ignore-glep31" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-7.2.182 [7.1.123] USE="acl gpm nls perl python -bash-completion -cscope -minimal -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygobject-2.18.0 [2.14.0] USE="X%* -debug -doc -examples -libffi% -test%" 0 kB

[uninstall    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0  USE="opengl -doc -examples" 

[blocks b     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.13 ("<dev-python/pygtk-2.13" is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.18.0)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7  USE="abiword poppler-data" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7  USE="abiword" 0 kB

[uninstall    ] app-text/poppler-0.6.3  USE="jpeg zlib -cjk" 

[blocks b     ] app-text/poppler ("app-text/poppler" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7, app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7)

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.7  USE="abiword" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2 [1.2.12-r8] USE="X acl%* dbus jpeg ldap pam perl%* png ppds python%* ssl tiff -avahi% -gnutls% -java% -kerberos% -php -samba -slp -static% -xinetd% -zeroconf% (-nls%*)" LINGUAS="pl%* -de% -en% -es% -et% -fr% -he% -id% -it% -ja% -sv% -zh_TW%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.3 [0.2.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.5 [2.18.3] USE="cups -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2 [2.12.5-r1] USE="X cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -jpeg2k% -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3 [8.61-r3] USE="X cairo%* cups gtk -bindist* -cjk -djvu -jpeg2k%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4 [2.6.2] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.24.0 [2.20.1-r1] USE="ldap -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.24.2 [2.20.3] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.3 [2.18.1] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1000 [1.20.2] USE="(-debug%) (-doc%)" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <gnome-base/gail-1000 ("<gnome-base/gail-1000" is blocking x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2)

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1-r1 [2.12.0] USE="X%* -doc -examples (-opengl%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507 [3.0.20060720] USE="cups" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.4.0-r5 [2.6.4.0-r3] USE="X gnome opengl sdl unicode -debug -doc -odbc -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/twisted-8.1.0 [2.4.0] USE="crypt gtk -serial" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.76 [4.50] USE="gtk ssl -lua%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/wxpython-2.6.4.0-r2 [2.6.4.0-r1] USE="opengl unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/twisted-web-8.1.0 [0.6.0] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5 [0.4.4] USE="(-doc%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0 [0.3.7] USE="gstreamer%* -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-irc/xchat-2.8.6-r1 [2.8.4-r3] USE="dbus ipv6 libnotify nls perl python spell ssl -debug -mmx -tcl -xchatdccserver -xchatnogtk -xft%" 0 kB

Total: 121 packages (89 upgrades, 27 new, 3 in new slots, 2 reinstalls, 2 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

A coś da się jeszcze z tymi dwoma ostatnimi linijkami zrobić?;/

----------

## Belliash

pokaz co zwraca "eselect"

i pokaz jeszcze co zwraca emerge xorg-x11

a ze by pozniej nie bylo ze cos ci zepsulem zrob jeszcze tak:

emerge epm

epm -qa | grep e2fsprogs -> i tutaj pokaz wynik

----------

## Ormin

```
localhost ~ # eselect

Usage: eselect <global options> <module name> <module options>

Global options:

  --no-color,--no-colour    Disable coloured output

Built-in modules:

  help                      Display a help message

  usage                     Display a usage message

  version                   Display version information

Extra modules:

  bashcomp                  Manage contributed bash-completion scripts

  binutils                  Manage installed versions of sys-devel/binutils

  ctags                     Manage /usr/bin/ctags implementations

  editor                    Manage the EDITOR environment variable

  env                       Manage environment variables set in /etc/env.d/

  esd                       Select esound daemon or wrapper

  fontconfig                Manage fontconfig /etc/fonts/conf.d/ symlinks

  java-nsplugin             Manage the Java plugin for Netscape-like Browsers

  java-vm                   Manage the Java system and user VM

  kernel                    Manage the /usr/src/linux symlink

  modules                   A module for querying modules. By default, it lists all available modules

  news-tng                  Read Gentoo ("GLEP 42") news items

  opengl                    Manage the OpenGL implementation used by your system

  pager                     Manage the PAGER environment variable

  profile                   Manage the /etc/make.profile symlink

  python                    Manage the /usr/bin/python and python.1 man symlinks.

  rc                        Manage /etc/init.d scripts in runlevels

  vi                        Manage /usr/bin/vi implementations

  visual                    Manage the VISUAL environment variable

  wxwidgets                 Manage the system default wxWidgets profile.

  xvmc                      Manage the XvMC implementation used by your system
```

```
localhost ~ # epm -qa | grep e2fsprogs

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = "pl_PL",

        LC_COLLATE = "C",

        LANG = "pl_PL"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1

e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1
```

emerge xorg-x11 zainstalowało poprawnie xorg'a i zaczął działać startx, ale nie działają teraz urządzenia (mysz, klawiatura itd.). W dalszym ciągu mam problem z aktualizacją.

----------

## Belliash

widzisz?

eselect news-tng masz na liscie... tym sie pozbedziesz newsow... jak je przeczytasz

inputy nie dzialaja bo tym teraz zarzadza hal (BYLO!)

----------

## Ormin

```
inputy nie dzialaja bo tym teraz zarzadza hal (BYLO!)
```

Można jaśniej, bo nie rozumiem? :Sad: 

Wiesz może w jaki sposób mogę uaktualnić poprawnie system za pomocą emerge -uDV?

----------

## Belliash

 *Ormin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> inputy nie dzialaja bo tym teraz zarzadza hal (BYLO!)
> ```
> ...

 

-uDV ?  :Neutral: 

Jasniej sie nie da... od roku to walkujemy na forum.... Kto szuka nie bladzi  :Wink:  Nie lubie sie powtarzac...

----------

## Ormin

No tak, ale ja nadal mam ten sam problem z aktualizacją. Co mogę jeszcze zrobić, aby do końca wykonać aktualizację systemu?

----------

## Belliash

 *Ormin wrote:*   

> No tak, ale ja nadal mam ten sam problem z aktualizacją. Co mogę jeszcze zrobić, aby do końca wykonać aktualizację systemu?

 

ktory?

----------

## Ormin

```
>>> Unpacking source... 

>>> Unpacking MesaDemos-7.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3/work 

>>> Unpacking MesaLib-7.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3/work 

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3/work 

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3/work/Mesa-7.3 ... 

make glxinfo 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../../include -I/usr/X11R6/include -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99 -ffast-math -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -m32 -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L -D_SVID_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DHAVE_ALIAS -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -fno-strict-aliasing -Wl,-O1 glxinfo.c -L../../lib -lGL -lm -o glxinfo 

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL 

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status 

make: *** [glxinfo] Error 1 

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 failed. 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack: 

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile 

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line  822:  Called die 

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code: 

 [31;01m*[0m       emake glxinfo || die "glxinfo failed"; 

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message: 

 [31;01m*[0m   glxinfo failed 

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3/temp/build.log'. 

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3/temp/environment'. 

 [31;01m*[0m
```

glxinfo zwraca mi komunikat o problemie załądowania libGL.so.1. Na forum znalazłem temat gdzie użytkownik miał podobny problem z tą biblioteką i w odpowiedzi polecono mu wykonanie takich poleceń:

```
emerge nvidia-glx

opengl-update xorg-x11
```

Pierwsze polecenie nie wykonuje się poprawnie bo emerge nie może znaleźć ebuild'a nvidia-glx a drugie wogóle się nie wykonuje. Jak już wcześniej wspomniałem może problem tkwi w sterownikach nvidii, które instalowałem z oficjalnych źródeł, a nie drzewa portage?

----------

## Belliash

bo robisz bezmyslnie, sam chyba nie wiesz co...

jakbym Ci kazal zrobic "rm -rf /" to tez bys zrobil?  :Rolling Eyes: 

nie wspomne o tym ze nic nie napisales... ani jaka masz karte graficzna, ani nawet czy zabootowales ten system czy dostajesz ten blad w chroot...

----------

## unK

```
unknown@electronics ~ $ equery b libGL.so.1

 * Searching for libGL.so.1 ... 

media-libs/mesa-7.5.1 (/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2)

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.9 (/usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2)

```

wykonaj

```
eselect opengl set 1
```

a jak nie pomoże, to przeinstaluj pakiet mesa, może to coś da.

 *Quote:*   

> nie działają teraz urządzenia (mysz, klawiatura itd.).

 

dopisz w xorg.conf do Section "ServerLayout"

```
Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "False"
```

----------

## Belliash

wszystko pieknie ladnie tylko dlaczego mesa, jezeli ma karte nvidii? Albo w 2 strone - po co chcial instalowac stery nvidii skoro nie ma takiej karty?  :Laughing: 

----------

## unK

eselect opengl list zwraca:

```

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11

```

patrzyłem na to. z tego wygląda, że po prostu nie ma wybranej implementacji opengl. teraz widzę też to:

 *Quote:*   

> Jak już wcześniej wspomniałem może problem tkwi w sterownikach nvidii, które instalowałem z oficjalnych źródeł, a nie drzewa portage?

 

zainstaluj przez portage, bo inaczej gentoo nie będzie ci widział tego o ile nie zastosujesz jakichś "magicznych" sztuczek.

----------

